# Best Pet Insurance in UK



## Brizo (May 16, 2014)

Hi i have been looking around for a while now for insurance for my wee pooch, Lab/Akita x

Petplan looks good but are they expensive compared to tesco/others at £22 a month? The benefits look good etc but what are other peoples choices/issues?


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Brizo said:


> Hi i have been looking around for a while now for insurance for my wee pooch, Lab/Akita x
> 
> Petplan looks good but are they expensive compared to tesco/others at £22 a month? The benefits look good etc but what are other peoples choices/issues?


I thought PetPlan looked expensive until I read the small print and compared it to cheaper offers small prints and restrictions... you get a good cover for your money and they pay the vet direct. If your pooch has an accident can you pay out potentially £3000 and then claim to have it reimbursed?

My dogs broken leg - visit to emergency vet, then an op to have it plated and all the aftercare currently stands at £2900 and we aren't over it yet.... re-dressings, x-rays still to come... He's a smaller dog than yours too. I can't remember the monthly payment but the annual policy is about £380 on the Covered for Life one they offer, just the trip to the emergency vet (it was a sunday afternoon) for sedation for an X-ray, X-Ray and splint was hundreds of £££'s
I am out of pocket the £75 excess on top of the annual premium - and so altogether it's still a fraction of the cost of this mishap. It happened and my hubby worked away for a week, then he had his op and I was working away for a week so the fact that the paperwork for payment has all been dealt with by the vets as well was helpful.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Brizo said:


> Hi i have been looking around for a while now for insurance for my wee pooch, Lab/Akita x
> 
> Petplan looks good but are they expensive compared to tesco/others at £22 a month? The benefits look good etc but what are other peoples choices/issues?


You are asking a question that's impossible to answer - because other people don't have your dog or live where you live. Click on the link in my sig below and then click "Buyer's Guide". It should provide the answers you need. (Lots of people from here have used it.)

You get must get a policy that suits you - not someone else. And, just to emphasize the most important thing, READ THE POLICY before you commit to it.


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

Brizo said:


> Hi i have been looking around for a while now for insurance for my wee pooch, Lab/Akita x
> 
> Petplan looks good but are they expensive compared to tesco/others at £22 a month? The benefits look good etc but what are other peoples choices/issues?


Petplan are well regarded, and offer some of the most comprehensive policies so you won't go wrong if you choose them. Although depending on what you are looking for in the policy, there may be slightly better alternatives.

A lot of the High St. names have similar policies as they are underwritten by the same companies (e.g., Tesco and Argos both use Royal & Sun Alliance), although they often have subtle differences in the cover, and won't necessarily be the same price so it's always worth getting a few different quotes, but do check the Ts & Cs carefully to make sure you are comparing like for like.


----------

